# ?Sore red area under his armpit



## amyck (Dec 2, 2011)

My hedgehog Tybalt has a sore under his armpt. I first noticed it about a week and a half ago. It was not bloody but it was red and sore, and it was aout the size of a dime. I put aquaphor on it and it healed, but today the scab fell off. Under the scab it is bloody and sore looking, smaller in size but worse than before. Perhaps the scab just fell off too soon but I am concerned for him. He is about 4 months old and I have only had him for about one month. He sleeps in carefresh bedding which is also what his precious owner used. He has tried some new snacks, but nothing I hadn't researched. I cannot tell what could be causing this or if I should be concerned. It sort of feels like there is a bump or the area is raised, but it's very likely it's just a little swollen and tender. He hardly lets me touch the area so I can't be sure. here are some pictures for reference. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/img0215ze.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/img0219xf.jpg/
please help- i am very very concerned.

By the way, I'm Amy, and this is my first post. I want to get some information on Tybalt, but I will be back to introduce us later


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Amy and Tybalt!
My hedgehog, Pliny, has suffered from similar wounds. Unfortunately in his case they are self inflicted. They appear on the same part of the body as Tybalt's sore, and at first I thought it was caused by chafing when running on his wheel (Pliny had gotten a little chubby). Turns out he had been chewing on himself. He has done it a few times since then; his vet and I can only connect it to the weather (nothing else in his environment has changed).
I would take your little guy into a vet, at least to see about getting an antibiotic to prevent infection.
Poor little hog.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you noticed him scratching a lot? Petunia scratched her armpits raw when she had mites.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes when boys get sores in the chest and armpit area, it is because of their boy time. They get it on their fur and it dries and then can start tugging on the individual strands of fur. So, to stop it, they chew and often chew to the point of a sore. Once there is a sore, as it starts to heal and form a scab, it gets itchy so, they chew some more. It can be very difficult to get some of these sore healed up because they continue to as soon as it starts to heal.


----------



## amyck (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone! Hopefully it is something minor. I am keeping an eye on it and will take him to the vet if things get worse. 
I haven't noticed him scratching his armpits, but I have noticed him scratching alot. I assumed this was because he was quilling, and have been on the lookout for mites or something like that, but haven't noticed anything.


----------

